# of the archetype 4-5-9, do any extroverts exist?



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm wondering because, since my tritype is, apparently, 5-4-9, I read the description of this archetype, I believe it described it as being "triple withdrawn" and a lot of the description seems to correspond a lot with the traits of introverts, so I'm wondering if there is anyone here in this archetype that knows they are in this archetype and knows they are an extrovert?

If so I have questions:
First of all what is your mbti?
How does your enneagram and mbti type correlate in your behavior?
Do you feel that you differ from other extroverts? Perhaps less open, more reserved/withdrawn?

Hmmm....I might think of some more at another time. I might be jumping the gun, too maybe no extroverts exist at all of this archetype at all. If they do, my guess is extroverted NF types...


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

There may be, but I extremely doubt it. If someone were an extravert and a 459, they'd be screwed.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

I've considered a lot of tritypes, that one being one of them, but decided that noooooo way do I have 9 in there. It might be possible for an extrovert to be that tritype, but unlikely. That being said, 378 tritype is supposed to be "The Extrovert", and I've seen a few introverts with that tritype. @_Boss_ ?


----------



## Kozy (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm an ENFP sx/so 548. So yes. Be glad you're not me.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't think it would be possible, 4-5-9 is such an exaggerated introvert/withdrawn person. An extrovert simply would not work. If it were possible, it would be too rare to bother categorizing, as it could lead to even more ridiculous mistypings.


----------



## AngelOnHerFlight (Feb 26, 2012)

Well, I'm pretty sure that my tritype is 4-5-9 and while I'm an introvert, I can chew people's ears off at times. I'm an INFP and I wouldn't describe myself as 'very shy.' I think that I'm of medium shyness. However, I am easily intimidated (and more than other humans). I've been socially inept most of my life, anyway.

I don't think that any introverts could remain 'true introverts' their whole life! Especially considering that many 'true introverts' end up needing therapy for being socially inept (extraverts could have poor social skills as well). My social ineptitude did not derive from my shyness, but I've always acted really strange when extraverted. As a Four, I fear people assuming that I'm an alien so...yeah.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

It would be rare for there to be an extroverted 4-5-9. like very rare. Given the number of mistyped 4s and 5s, I'd strongly recommend an extroverted 4-5-9 to reconsider their type. It's *triple*-withdrawn, after all. 

@Spades, my introversion seems debatable to a lot of people even irl, though I am certain of it. I could definitely see an introverted NT/ST (term? not too practiced in my MBTI vocabulary lol), but an INFP of that tritype would make little sense.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Boss said:


> @Spades, my introversion seems debatable to a lot of people even irl, though I am certain of it. I could definitely see an introverted NT/ST (term? not too practiced in my MBTI vocabulary lol), but an INFP of that tritype would make little sense.


I think "IxTx" would also work, or just "IT", though I don't think there is a particular term.

Also, "I am certain of it". Hah, like 100.00%, or like 99.99%? Cause... I was "certain" I'm an introvert as well ^___~


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm a 4w5-9w1-6w5 and an extrovert (ENFP). That's not quite the triple withdrawn 459 but it's still highly introverted. This poses great challenges for me. For example, I desire to withdraw from people, especially under stress, but I draw energy from interactions with others. So, if I isolate myself I lose get less and less motivated and enthusiastic to seek out contact with others. It's like I'm always being pulled in two opposite directions.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Spades said:


> I think "IxTx" would also work, or just "IT", though I don't think there is a particular term.
> 
> Also, "I am certain of it". Hah, like 100.00%, or like 99.99%? Cause... I was "certain" I'm an introvert as well ^___~


Oh yes IxTx!

Well, I am 100% certain . I keep giving an ENTJ 'impression' to a lot of people, but I am very much an introvert.


----------



## Guph (Feb 10, 2012)

Interesting topic. I'm actually leaning towards this tritype; even though I would consider myself fairly whitdrawn, there's no way I could be the most withdrawn tritype. I know there are far more withdrawn guys than me out there. The 459 description sounds about right though. In fact I do believe I was born to delve deeply into the mysteries of life.


----------



## AngelOnHerFlight (Feb 26, 2012)

Time to think of it, I'm probably a 4-6-9.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

Bumblyjack said:


> I'm a 4w5-9w1-6w5 and an extrovert (ENFP). That's not quite the triple withdrawn 459 but it's still highly introverted. This poses great challenges for me. For example, I desire to withdraw from people, especially under stress, but I draw energy from interactions with others. So, if I isolate myself I lose get less and less motivated and enthusiastic to seek out contact with others. It's like I'm always being pulled in two opposite directions.


4w3 6w7 9w1 ENFP and isn't it just the truth.

I'm a pretty reclusive extrovert.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

I think that people who are core withdrawn types often get 4-5-9 tritype in tests (same goes for the assertive triad and 378, less so for the compliant triad and 126), but triple-anything people, are, in my opinion, quite rare. I'm not saying that 459 extroverts are always mistyped, but the possibility exists. "People mistyped as 4 and 5" is already a dead horse topic of sorts. For example, someone with 4w5 and 6w5 in their tritype can easily relate to Five.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

I don't know if there'll be many who are extremely extroverted, but my 549 friend is more of an ambivert. He can be very emotionally withdrawn perhaps, but has no problems sitting with people and chatting. Either he's actually less of a loner than me, or his hobby of observing people makes him seem better at participating in large groups.


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

chimeric said:


> 4w3 6w7 9w1 ENFP and isn't it just the truth.
> 
> I'm a pretty reclusive extrovert.


I'm not sure what your experience is, but for me I love talking to people and yet I'm always trying to avoid doing so. How can I be averse to something that is so enjoyable and energizing? I hate being pulled in opposing directions.

Now that I think about it, I wonder if I fear or distrust groups. I'm not shy or afraid of speaking in front of a group or engaging in activities with a group, but I think the Sx/Sp 4 and 6 in me are strongly opposed to being at the mercy of a group and of having to navigate it's dynamics and politics. Maybe it's a feeling of powerlessness before a mob, whereas one-on-one or in small groups (or pretty much anywhere my voice can be heard) I feel proficient, comfortable, and at ease.

There's a band (formerly) named Fear Before The March of Flames. I think this name carries a very So-last Four with Six fix sentiment. And when you're also an attention-drawing extrovert, there are times where you may feel like Frankenstein's monster facing a bunch of angry, torch-wielding villagers.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

My tritype is 5-9-4 and I relate to the "triple withdrawn" description, overall. I can't not be introverted and keep people at some kind of a distance. I will say, however, that I am not socially inept. I possess good social skills and manners. I do need more time alone and prefer it that way, so while I may have spurts of extroversion, I will always be an introvert at the core. All that said, I agree with many who have commented that this tritype will be highly unlikely in being found within an innately extroverted individual.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

@_Bumblyjack_

Though I do feel torn between introversion and extroversion, the dynamic is different; I'm so/sx. In a group or one-on-one, I'm usually fairly outgoing (unless I don't have much to say about the current conversation topic, perceive some element as being hostile/judgmental, or am in a melancholic mood). I used to be pretty shy with people I didn't know well, but I seem to have outgrown that.

What I find more is that I _choose_ to spend a _lot_ of time by myself. I think part of it is a 4ish need to cultivate my inner this-that-and-the-other and remain "pure" from contaminating influences. I consider myself an extrovert in the sense that I lead with Ne, but in the sense of "people-person vs loner," I'm an ambivert. People exhaust and energize me in nearly equal measure. 

I often feel like I'm a totally different person alone vs when I'm with others. This isn't in the sense of intentionally putting on a front -- just that different sides of me naturally surface. Someone I knew (not well) who was aware of Enneagram theory, e.g., seemed really surprised that I considered myself a 4 and pretty certain that that must be off. But having read enough of my posts here, you (Bumblyjack) are probably aware of the 4dom. (Admittedly, part of it is that I intentionally make an effort to not come across as emotionally turbulent, self-obsessed, or elitist when I'm around other people. That side of me is reserved for the, uh, privileged few.)


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 14, 2011)

SillaSY said:


> My tritype is 5-9-4 and I relate to the "triple withdrawn" description, overall. I can't not be introverted and keep people at some kind of a distance. I will say, however, that I am not socially inept. I possess good social skills and manners. I do need more time alone and prefer it that way, so while I may have spurts of extroversion, I will always be an introvert at the core. All that said, I agree with many who have commented that this tritype will be highly unlikely in being found within an innately extroverted individual.


I wonder if this is common for 5's who have 9 second in their triptype. I feel the same way. I always feel the need to explain that while I'm very withdrawn, I'm still quite comfortable with social interaction.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

sleepyhead said:


> I wonder if this is common for 5's who have 9 second in their triptype. I feel the same way. I always feel the need to explain that while I'm very withdrawn, I'm still quite comfortable with social interaction.


That's a good point you bring up, as I now do wonder if it's that 9 influence that enables us to maneuver social interactions well. I'm treading into some astrology-speak, but I liken many outwardly 9 traits to many Libran ones, thus enabling us to be socially graceful or astute. If anything, I think the 9 influence probably helps to provide a pleasant, congenial layer to our character makeup. Just a thought.


----------

